# Cleanup small / disc device



## a129878 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am trying to build FreeBSD 8 in Virtual Box in a 4Gig HDD
I want to know how to install FreeBSD 8 into an EEE 701 (cheap on ebay)
Its very easy to run out of room when installing packages and now find myself with the "/" device at 100%.
What can I use to find what do delete, as it was OK when I started `sysinstall`.
`find /` finds all the devices, not all are a problem.
Perhaps I should not be using `sysinstall` !

.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

4GB isn't too big. I wouldn't even try to use different partitions for /tmp, /var and /usr. Watch out when creating the swap partition, don't make it too big or there won't be anything left 

Also forget about GNOME or KDE. They're simply too big. Stick with something more minimal.


----------



## a129878 (Mar 16, 2010)

After re-installing FreeBSD 8 into a new 4G partition I find I am in the same boat.
/ device full at 300M (using Auto labeling) - ummmmmm.
Maybe I should be going for a 8G EEE - more expensive though.
Does the forum suggest time getting tiny_freeBSD_8 up ?
That does mean I need a PC to create the iso from a FreeBSD PC - ummmm - no have.

Ultimately, I am after an EEE to run RT in FreeBSD8, which needs Perl, some modules, Apache (though I guess there is a tiny http in the ports), Mysq (Sqlite3 might trim this).
In fact, I have it all running in 12G virtual HDD, but have the priverbial XP Host IP no see the Guest IP problem.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 18, 2010)

No, with a 4G partition, you'd likely want to allocate _maybe_ 512M (with 512M RAM, do this, if you can stuff 1G of RAM in, do with 256M, or 128M) and *all of the rest* to root.  Don't install many (or maybe any) packages from sysinstall.  When you reboot into the install, delete any /boot/kernel/*.symbols, and using pkg_add(1), put a fairly minimal window manager and a good, stripped down install of xorg.  Add a line like 
	
	



```
tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,noatime,size=335544320 0 0
```
 to your /etc/fstab, make sure everything is cleaned out of the /tmp directory (including all those .ICE-unix and such) and `# mount /tmp`.

Don't install big ports from source, if you can avoid it.


----------



## a129878 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks fronclynne, Exc advice.
I was a step in front of you and made / 1G.
I was pondering the kernel symbols - there gone! Thks.
Not using any X as I rekon my EEE will be in my backpack as a server.
So when I am at clients, I use his PC via wireless (or mine) - Would look damn good don't U think - Logging onto an RT (best practical) in the ether of his/her office.
Magic!
Well thats the idea.
Now I wonder if I can use a 2G EEE - there a few doshes cheaper !
I have to say the advice on this forum is close on to "perfect".

If anyone browses this in the future - Use Virtual Box.
I am on 314 and its absolutely magic titting around with investigations like this.

One other snippet:-
FreeBSD_8 comes in at around 600M which includes:-
 Apache
 Small MYSQL
 Ton on Perl modules from CPAN to run Bundle::RT

So keep away from `sysinstall`, like the man pages say, very very overdue a rethink.

Regards


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 19, 2010)

vermaden has some goo^H^Hreat install advice in the HOWTO section [thread=12082]here[/thread], using the live image.  It's perfectly acceptable to skip over the ZFS stuff if (as in my case) you don't use or want ZFS on your particular machine.


----------

